# Martinique Bonefish



## fly fisher (15. Juli 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Flats Freunde #h,

Ich habe im September die Möglichkeit für 2-3 Wochen recht günstig nach *Martinique zu kommen, jetzt ist meine Frage ob schon jemand die Gewässer befischt hat oder verbindliche Informationen hat?*[/FONT]


Grüße 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

